# Help with kernel compilation



## VampirD (Dec 16, 2012)

What should I put on cpu intead of HAMMER for my CPU?


```
[vampird@devilette]:/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf$ dmesg | grep CPU
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ (1602.08-MHz K8-class CPU)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
[vampird@devilette]:/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf$
```


----------



## phoenix (Dec 17, 2012)

In the kernel config file for a 64-bit setup? There's only 1 valid cpu line, and that's HAMMER.


----------



## VampirD (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, then that's why I can't find anything on the docs


----------

